# Headphones



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

What's good and what's not? Looking for something to go with my ipad that isn't the standard apple headphones.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sennheiser are very good quality for little money


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Sennheiser are very good quality for little money


For little money, that depends on which model, but Sennheiser CX 300II are very hard to beat for the money, about £30.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I just purchased some AKG 452 from richer sounds 2 weeks ago.

I read quite a few reviews online first, they are superb for the money, £50 for iphone version (AKG 451), £60 for Android version (AKG 452).

These are what you would need for iPad.

http://www.richersounds.com/product/all-headphones/akg/k451/akg-k451


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Some food for thought. I think around £60-70 is probably my top budget. I'm no audiophile.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Is it headphones or earphones you're looking for?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

V3nom said:


> Is it headphones or earphones you're looking for?


Actually either or would do the job I guess. I've got no real overall preference.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Have a look at RHA earphones...getting rave reviews and made in Glasgow

http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/headphones.html


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

akg 451 for the money they cost i dont think there are better on the market!( most reviews agree to)


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I really love shure 215 :thumb:


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Sennheiser are very good quality for little money


this exactly,:thumb:


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Sony MDR-V55 from amazon are great for under £40 cracking base, I was shocked how good they were for very little money... You wont be disappointed.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Soundmagic E10's for in ear's I would go for. Really really good.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

roscopervis said:


> Soundmagic E10's for in ear's I would go for. Really really good.


I would give a thumbs up for SoundMagic too, bought a pair from the US about 6 months ago and they're still going strong :thumb:


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a pair ue4000, they are good I tested them with other headphones in the apple shop these were the best for me. They are comfortable light weight and of good sounding and come in three differant colours. I paid 80 quid now you can buy it for 25 quid from amazon.
Logitech UE 4000 Headphones - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

+1 for sennheisser, great value.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

someone told me that klipsch S4 are very good.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Audio technica for me, is £70 your max or would you prefers spend less ?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

V3nom said:


> I would give a thumbs up for SoundMagic too, bought a pair from the US about 6 months ago and they're still going strong :thumb:


Another Soundmagic fan here. They sound good to me.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

LSpec said:


> someone told me that klipsch S4 are very good.


I have a set of these and they're tremendous. Full functionality remote with iOS too. Very comfortable and beautiful sound stage. Owned for 2 years and worth every penny.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Jem said:


> For little money, that depends on which model, but Sennheiser CX 300II are very hard to beat for the money, about £30.


These are brilliant, had a set for about 2 years now. Always recommend them


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

V3nom said:


> Have a look at RHA earphones...getting rave reviews and made in Glasgow
> 
> http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/headphones.html


+1 I've got a set of RHA MA600i and the performance from them is superb and they compare very well with sets costing much more.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I could come and sing a song of your choice directly into your earholes and it would sound better than the Apple earphones!!  

Personally I recommend a set of Sennheiser earphones for about £30. I've had various models for around that price. I use mine for 2-3 hours a day on my commute into London and this last set has lasted me about 3 years so far.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> Soundmagic E10's for in ear's I would go for. Really really good.


I have these and they are really good :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Got these off the Mrs for my 40th in September. Expensive but fantastic


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Tried them ones last year and they are superb, it was just the cost stopped me buying some

I have some Sony in ear mdr- ex80 iirc, for about 10 years, great bass response and depth of sound.

Wife has some sennheiser cx 300, also very good for the money


----------



## Chrome Dome (Feb 26, 2014)

The best in- ear's I have found are Soundmagic E10's, fantastic balanced sound for less than £50.
Lots I tried had loads of base but at the expense of everything else, I'm always astonished at hearing new instruments in old tracks with these.
Great for everything from audiobooks to AC/DC, check out Amazon reviews.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you went for any yet mate?


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Got these off the Mrs for my 40th in September. Expensive, but fantastic


My mrs got me these for Christmas as a surprise, they are excellent and I have no complaints what so ever, but i would have settled for a replacement of my original Sennheiser Purly as I don't like spending money :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I just got the Bose QC20i, noise canceling earphones.

I'd always fancied the QC headphones, but they're too big to travel with IMHO, and the earphones got a couple tests showing better performance than the headphones.

They're phenomenal! A total step change from my last Sony NC earphones....it helped that they're £100 cheaper in the USA tho.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Denon AH C360


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

For that price, if your going with in ears soundmagic E10 with comply foam tips. Absolutely fantastic setup for the price.
On ear, as mentioned the AK451 punch way way above their weight.

I am a little bit of an Audiophile, but I still have time for the two mentioned above.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

V3nom said:


> Have you went for any yet mate?


Not yet, still weighing up my options


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

How about these http://www.fannywang.com/ 

Supposed to be quite good apparently


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

CGRD said:


> How about these http://www.fannywang.com/
> 
> Supposed to be quite good apparently


My mate has a pair of Fannywang and swears by them!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CGRD said:


> How about these http://www.fannywang.com/
> 
> Supposed to be quite good apparently


And STILL cheaper than the sh!t beats everyone seems to lust after. Those metal ones are stunning!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

SD50 SoundWear Bluetooth Stereo Headset from G-HUB: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

I got these in white mainly just for the gym... the sound is exceptionally good for the price! I have had significant audio installation experience, and found the range and clarity and bass response is what you would expect from a far superior product.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Akg 452 it was!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

And how do you find them? I think for the price you can do little wrong


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dift said:


> And how do you find them? I think for the price you can do little wrong


So far I'm impressed with music and videos on ipad with them, thumbs up here.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

STAX Electrostatic Headphones with Energiser, thru £700 Naim Highline converted interconnect, from Naim 252 pre amp + power supply, thru Highline i/c to Naim CDS3 CD player + power..or Linn Sondek 10K Isolated Turntable..with ext power..

or Senn`s hd 450 for TV !


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

dal23 said:


> I just purchased some AKG 452 from richer sounds 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I read quite a few reviews online first, they are superb for the money, £50 for iphone version (AKG 451), £60 for Android version (AKG 452).
> 
> ...


Saw some of these yesterday, need some for my ipad, how you been getting on with these?


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

They are great. I use them everyday and the sound quality is excellent.

For the money you can't go wrong.


----------

